# Symptoms of Impaction?



## JLB92 (Oct 27, 2014)

What are the usual signs of impaction??

My hedgie was diagnosed with bladder cancer back in early December and unfortunately due to the location of the tumor, it cannt be operated on. The vet suggested medication for the rest of his life, Metacam to be exact, along with pulse therapy of Orbax for 4 days/month. Needless to say, he does urinate blood, so I know that is associated with the cancer. 

This past Saturday, he vomited in his igloo during the night at some point and I did not notice until the morning. He was outside of his igloo which is unusual for him in the morning after a certain time. He was also extremely itchy and was very jumpy which usually means he has mites. I picked up Revolution the next day and applied it that night. He still seems to be scratching more than normal. 

This past week or so, he seems to be straining to pass a bowel movement. They have been smaller than usual and somewhat drier than usual. Tonight I noticed that some of the little poops in his cage had a yellow/white fiber looking item in them. After looking further into this, I realized it was bedding in his poop. He has never eaten bedding before and I am concerned that he could be impacted. 

Ultimately I am planning on calling the vet, however, has anyone experienced this or have any advice?? Thanks!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Vomiting, anorexia, lethargy/weakness, thin hard stools, straining to defecate, etc. The itchy you are seeing could be that he is in pain, I've seen strange behavior changes when they are in pain.


----------

